# Do you ever wonder what 2cool users are fishing with you?



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I've not made a fish fry so I don't know how any of you really look unless you have a guide service or posted pictures of yourself. I was standing in the water at lock n dam Monday wondering how many of the eight people there were 2coolers. Only to later realize I gave Ikeephardheads advice on my way out!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Put a yellow ribbon on your tackle box or bucket or stringer or something else you have. That is our way of letting others know that you are a 2Cooler. Many of us have it on our boats.
It also symbolized that we support our troops.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*2cooler found*

Was in Conroe Academy last Saturday afternoon picking up some stuff and I began a conversation with another shopper in which I asked if he was you know, 'one of us'. He said he was and that was that.


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

kind of new here.i was wondering who was who on conroe..i may go get me a sticker for my boat and truck..unless someone here sells them


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

roadhammer said:


> kind of new here.i was wondering who was who on conroe..i may go get me a sticker for my boat and truck..unless someone here sells them


Welcome!
Here's a link to our 2Cool gear.
http://dosfrio.com/2coolgear/


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

You never know. I use to ask and got crazy looks. So I'm afraid to ask "are you a 2cooler?"


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

roadhammer said:


> kind of new here.i was wondering who was who on conroe..i may go get me a sticker for my boat and truck..unless someone here sells them


Welcome aboard!
I fish Conroe more than the bay. If you see me let me know.
I don't think there are to many Shallow Sports running around Conroe.
I have a yellow 2COOL sticker on both sides of my boat.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Welcome!
> Here's a link to our 2Cool gear.
> http://dosfrio.com/2coolgear/


Thanks, I just got me two stickers!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

roadhammer said:


> kind of new here.i was wondering who was who on conroe..i may go get me a sticker for my boat and truck..unless someone here sells them


 I'm out there a lot! What type boat do you have?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ikeephardheads said:


> You never know. I use to ask and got crazy looks. *So I'm afraid to ask "are you a 2cooler?"*


Don't be skeered! 
They can't help it if they have not been enlightened...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I idled past Shadslinger one day up Kickapoo, he waved and asked me something I couldn't hear. I was half way up the creek before I realized he had asked if I was whsalum, I thought to myself, I bet he thought I was rude. LOL. Nice guy.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lake Conroe Casa del Toro*

If you are a 2cooler and boat by my house, please feel free to stop and say a few or more words if you catch me out on the pier filling up the bucket with some whiskers or crappie.


----------



## fedupfisherman (Nov 27, 2013)

Spooley said:


> If you are a 2cooler and boat by my house, please feel free to stop and say a few or more words if you catch me out on the pier filling up the bucket with some whiskers or crappie.


WOW !!! You have a very nice home. Where are you located ?
OOPS --- I just reread your post and saw the location.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Heck I ask every one that I fish around if they are a member, cuz I think it's a cool thing that we have here, like a extended family who all love to fish


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Put a yellow ribbon on your tackle box or bucket or stringer or something else you have. That is our way of letting others know that you are a 2Cooler. Many of us have it on our boats.
> It also symbolized that we support our troops.


X2


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Might even spot one of us on the golf course, right Fishinganimal, or church, Reel Time or sitting at Jerry's in Onalaska! We're everywhere!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Y'all know who I am, I drive the white truck. I know who y'all are, NSA has me on speed dial...


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

i fish under 1375 green lowes 40 hp...look like a gorilla in a shoe box...im lookin for a pic of my boat


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

roadhammer said:


> kind of new here.i was wondering who was who on conroe..i may go get me a sticker for my boat and truck..unless someone here sells them


tied up under 1375..its me


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been known to sit at Jerry's myself (ALOT) LOL.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Whsalum, If you see a yellow Fish & Dive Kayak that me.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

If so many of us are frequenting Jerry's maybe we should set up a meeting time say once a week for coffee. I know several 2coolers who have recently moved to Onalaska and some that are building here.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope to get my RV back to Livingston in the near future, once that happens coffee ( and breakfast) at Jerrys sounds good.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Where is jerry's? I just moved to Livingston, currently staying at lake Livingston rv park. I am pretty easy to spot. I drive a jacked up yellow f250 Amarillo edition.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I used to sport a 2cool fishing flag...until it got stolen...along with my boat! I need to get another one for my replacement boat.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

So when we gonna meet?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sharkteeth, Jerry's is in Onalaska on Hwy 190 on the left if you are going west. Right across the highway from Brookshire Brothers


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Might try it Saturday for lunch, anyone going to be there?


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

ikeephardheads said:


> You never know. I use to ask and got crazy looks. So I'm afraid to ask "are you a 2cooler?"


Know the feeling, was at Matagorda Harbor putting in alone at the ramp til this real nice older fisherman pulled up and had a mess of trout and telling me where to go and there were still birds over the water when he left. 
He even offered me some fish. Told him thank you but I want to catch my own. Shoulda took the fish. Big wind came in and blew away the birds.
Being so nice and helpful he reminded me of 2coolers. Well some 2coolers.
I asked him if he was a 2cooler and he said he thought it was gonna warm up.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Got my stickers yesterday. Can't wait to put them on!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I had the yellow ribbon on the back of the boat for the longest time. Then got the 2cool stickers. They're on both sides of my Red Tracker.


----------

